# Bussit > Paikallisliikenne muualla Suomessa >  Jyrkilän bussi

## bussifriikki

Moi!

Mulla on yksi kuva bussista, mutta siinä ei näy sarjanumeroa. Mikäköhän se on? Bussi on Scala ja rekkari ERF-901. Kiitos!

----------


## killerpop

> Moi!
> 
> Mulla on yksi kuva bussista, mutta siinä ei näy sarjanumeroa. Mikäköhän se on? Bussi on Scala ja rekkari ERF-901. Kiitos!



Vastauksen löytänet täältä, mikäli sarjanumerolla tarkoitat kylkinumeroa: http://koti.mbnet.fi/kalusto/jyrkila.htm

----------


## bussifriikki

joo kiitos!    :Smile:

----------

